# On Location: Badge Change on Audi A6 3.0T FSI, First Mod We'd Make on a B8 S4 or Supercharged S5



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check out what we spotted on the A6 3.0T on the Audi stand here at the Detroit Auto Show. The S4, also on hand, still says V6T on the front quarter panel and we hear 3.0T A6s now showing up at dealers also have the 'V6T' badging. To us, this is much preferred. 
More photos from the Audi stand after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: On Location: Badge Change on Audi A6 3.0T FSI, First Mod We'd Make o ... ([email protected])*

i asked the audi trainers at the Q5 training on why we were not seeing this Supercharged badge on the front fenders and they didn't know and figured it was a European thing.
however we have a 2009 CVT A6 3.2 on the showroom floor with no engine badge on the trunk or fenders. So it does not say 3.2 and the engine is the old 255HP non-Valvelift engine which is way weird. don't know why it isn't the 265HP valvelift system. unless they want to seperate the 3.0T and the CVT engines by as much HP as possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: On Location: Badge Change on Audi A6 3.0T FSI, First Mod We'd Make o ... (ProjectA3)*

I'm told it was a late change for US. It will start showing up on (only) American cars for the moment. My guess is early 3.0T A6s made it through sans badge.


----------

